# Study Part time with Section 11(6) that allows you to work



## Nat09 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi All

I have been doing a bit of research and I can't find the information on studying part-time with a section 11 (6) visa that has a work endorsement. Does one need to submit an another application to get this endorsement?


----------



## derockzy (Aug 31, 2015)

If it is critical skills permit, you no longer need a study endorsement (Department of Home Affairs - Scarce Skills & Work Permit Quotas). press CONTROL F and search for "No need to apply for an endorsement to study part time"


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

There are visas to study and work (e.g.: https://www.immigrationsouthafrica.org/blog/south-african-visa-for-both-work-and-study/)

If your main reason for coming to South Africa is study, then you need a study visa which you can work for 20 hours a week legally upon. Or a work visa, which allows you to study part-time.

It is possible to have a Section 11(6) for both of those, but then Home Affairs would ask why you didn't use the Work or Study visa options...


----------

